# Hawkesbury's finest PB BREAM 40+ :)



## GetSharkd

With the weather forcast for 15-20knot wind all day , I was expecting today was going to be a no go, but thankfully *Poppyd *was keen to get out and chase some Jews and it didn't take any encouragement for me to pack the car regardless of the weather forcast

6 am on the water and the wind was beginning to build  , so we headed off to find some action in the well known Hawkesbury areas

I headed for the pylons as *Poppyd* went for a deep wall, knowing he had time before the change was due . Within seconds of reaching my spot, the sounder came alive with signs of promise  Thankfully the tide and wind were heading in the same direction at this stage so it was just a matter of setting a drift were I could work the plastic through the hit zone , I got lucky , first drift, BANG, short fight and a soapie was in the yak, 51cm  good start but not what I ordered. _Poppyd and myself have been on a mission of late to land a metre plus model, caught a few off boats / land , but so far the yak has a hoddo I can't shake and it hasn't eventuated_ :lol: 
Any way , second drift , nothing, third, *WHACK*, I knew immediately it was a better fish, but my excitment was premature as the line went soft,* XXXXXX* !!!! , pulled the hook ! By now *poppyd* had also realised my frantic arm waving meant turn your bloody radio on and get over here, so he joined the party. Numerous more drifts for nothing, and few bumps and missed strikes kept us entertained. 
The bites began to slow as did the tide, so I discarded the lucky craft paddle tail rubber in favour of the 3 inch gulp shrimp, next drift this......





Good day

Tight lines
Brent


----------



## Brez

Nice bream and well done upgrading the pb 8)


----------



## Barrabundy

Didn't know they made them that big, awesome bream, well done!


----------



## Marty75

Awesome bream mate!

Did you launch at the boat ramp just off the F3 and make your way to the railway line or launch somewhere closer?

I've never tried around there in the yak but been tempted!

Nice fish

Marty


----------



## GetSharkd

Marty75 said:


> Did you launch at the boat ramp just off the F3 and make your way to the railway line or launch somewhere closer?


Launch at the F3 ramp or brooklyn, depends on tide direction , which ever is easiest ;-) Only issues is the occasional tool box in a boat who has no clue


----------



## poppyd

Don't forget the jet ski's !!!
I think I am going to have to update my sail I was only just getting over 4 kph. Craking Bream ! I am still laughing that there was 4 boats there with rods hanging off them everwhere and along comes a guy in a Yak fishing with plastics and catching all the fish ! I bet they were thinking GET SHARKED !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## twojay

Nice bream there mate. I have been trying to pick up a Jew around the bridges for far too long now. What's the go with the tides? What times you reckon fishing there for a good chance at a Jew? Thanks


----------



## GetSharkd

twojay said:


> What's the go with the tides? What times you reckon fishing there for a good chance at a Jew?


 Mate I've read plenty of theories on ideal tides etc, personally I don't worry about specific tides too much anymore, although some times a bite can be on in the last 1/2 hour before dead low or just after etc for a certain location , I just concentrate my efforts on finding any signs on the sounder and plugging away during tide changes as a general rule but they will hit your lure if it passes under there nose too not in a change, ( I'm sure there's guys out there that have a better understanding than me on this ). I think provided your in contact with your lure and in the "hit" zone, it's just a matter of been quick to detect a bite and set the hook .

I got to say, ever since i lashed out and bought a G-Loomis rod, the feel is like no other fishing rod I've ever used before for bite detection. I think that goes along way to helping when fishing plastics. 

Good luck, hope it helped in some way

Brent


----------



## paulthetaffy

Nnice fish Brent! I really must make it up that way sometime to chase a jew (never landed one). Where do you launch from again?


----------



## GetSharkd

paulthetaffy said:


> I really must make it up that way sometime to chase a jew (never landed one). Where do you launch from again?


G'day Paul, I launch either at Brooklyn boat ramp or the boat ramp beisde F3 , nice and easy ! Let us know if you want company whenever your keen to go


----------



## Scott

Hi Brent, thanks for the report mate. It took me back to many days happily fishing the Hawkesbury and Berowa. We used to get jews of a night on big hard bodies around the bridges there back in the day.


----------



## GetSharkd

Scott said:


> It took me back to many days happily fishing the Hawkesbury and Berowa. We used to get jews of a night on big hard bodies around the bridges there back in the day.


 It's certainly a great system to fish with so many options . A night sortie is definately on the will do very very soon list  Will have to break out the rapala red head on that mission too.


----------



## MrX

Haha - I'm with Poppyd. That's no bream - it's a snapper.

Well done for taking on the weekend wind.

Count me in for the night session.


----------



## GetSharkd

MrX said:


> Count me in for the night session.


 Will definately keep you guys in the loop .


----------



## Ado

That's gotta be 43 cm with the Gatesy stretch. That is a huge yellowfin.

The current through those bridges scare the life of of me in boats, let alone a kayak. I'm sure the ocean would feel safer. I've always found that area really difficult to fish. So much water, so many choices.


----------



## brant78

Cracker bream! Nice editing on the old expletives! :lol: I would have been saying similar choice words if I had landed that beauty too. You looked like you enjoyed it.


----------

